# Small Car Crate Issues



## Lexi GSD (Jan 22, 2017)

Urg so right now since we are stationed overseas we only have one vehicle and it is our brand new Mustang lol....
Finding a crate has been.... next to impossible to say the least.

I’ve got a nice sized wirecrate that will fit in the back of the trunk buttttttt the back seats need to be down 😑

In Italy it is illegal to let a dog ride shotgun so that’s not an option.

I dooo have a soft sided crate that I can fanangle into the trunk, but it won’t open up inside the car 😑 so I’d have to open it up outside and keep her in it outside the car.
This does kind of worry me because if she really wanted to she could get out.
However, my husband suggested maybe running a chain leash inside and hooking it up to one of the posts as a fail safe and then use a d clip or zip ties to secure the zippers together
I guess I could do this and walk over and check on her every so often which is what I’ve been doing anyways since I’ve just let her free roam the car.

I could continue doing this, but honestly I don’t want to risk her trashing our brand new car.. my husband would murder me 😅


So my question is what does everyone with small coupes do? When we get back stateside I’m either getting a truck or a big suv. HALP


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

ummmmmm, why did you get the Mustang?


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

How far down do the seats need to be?


----------



## Lexi GSD (Jan 22, 2017)

Bearshandler said:


> How far down do the seats need to be?


Completely just about 🙄😬


----------



## Lexi GSD (Jan 22, 2017)

WNGD said:


> ummmmmm, why did you get the Mustang?


Haha we actually originally had a truck and then it got flooded and totaled. We had only had it a year bought early 2019 and the flood happened last September 🥲 overseas with the Military auto sales the pickings are slim so we decided on the mustang with a 6 speed manual transmission. Which is kinda nice because it’ll eventually be a collectors thing considering they aren’t making manuals very much anymore even in a lot of the sports cars.

Coulda gone with a Jeep Wrangler, but they are so overpriced for what you can get 🥲 to get even the most standard of creature comforts you’ve gotta pay almost 40k


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

How big is she?


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

we have screens in our back windows so the entire backseat becomes like a crate. Are there dividers to put between the front and back seats and someone who makes heavy duty screens for the back windows where you are?


----------



## Lexi GSD (Jan 22, 2017)

Bearshandler said:


> How big is she?


She’s not too terribly big. Within standard for a female so probably quite smaller than most GSDs seen in the states.


----------



## Lexi GSD (Jan 22, 2017)

car2ner said:


> we have screens in our back windows so the entire backseat becomes like a crate. Are there dividers to put between the front and back seats and someone who makes heavy duty screens for the back windows where you are?


I’m honestly not sure I could try to research and check it out. Like I said though I’m currently living in a foreign country so not too awfully familiar about what is common around here.

from all the people at the IGP club they basically all have hatchbacks and kennels will easily fit there.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

I would look for a barrier that goes behind the front seats and keeps cargo in the back from taking your head off. Fold the back seat down, throw a couple old comforters or blankets back there with some toys and you have a happy puppy who is safely contained. A little search turned up one weather tech has that is adjustable and looks like it would work:




__





WeatherTech Pet Barriers - Custom Car Dividers | WeatherTech


The WeatherTech Pet Barrier is a heavy-duty, fully adjustable and expandable, American-Made Pet Barrier that keeps your pet passengers calm and contained during any commute.




www.weathertech.com





Test drove the mustang last year; nice ride.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

My minivan is out of commission currently, so I’ve had to get creative with the MINI Cooper. Did you know you can get a 36” wire crate in the back of a MINI (back seats down), if you unfold it IN the car? The crate has a side door.


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

dogfaeries said:


> Did you know you can get a 36” wire crate in the back of a MINI (back seats down), if you unfold it IN the car? The crate has a side door.


Where there is a will, there is a way


----------



## Lexi GSD (Jan 22, 2017)

dogfaeries said:


> My minivan is out of commission currently, so I’ve had to get creative with the MINI Cooper. Did you know you can get a 36” wire crate in the back of a MINI (back seats down), if you unfold it IN the car? The crate has a side door.


That’s how big this soft crate we got is and lol I was like oh yeah it’s gonna fit and then we get it in there and denieddddd 😂
The back of the mustang is tiny. I think it helps that mini coupe is a hatchback
The part towards the front seats popped up all the way, but the part that’s towards the back window wouldn’t even pop up half way 😑


----------



## Lexi GSD (Jan 22, 2017)

Buckelke said:


> I would look for a barrier that goes behind the front seats and keeps cargo in the back from taking your head off. Fold the back seat down, throw a couple old comforters or blankets back there with some toys and you have a happy puppy who is safely contained. A little search turned up one weather tech has that is adjustable and looks like it would work:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gonna look into that and haha yess it is very fun to drive. Especially with the standard transmission just not practical at all.


----------



## Lexi GSD (Jan 22, 2017)

photo of the glorious but oh so ridiculously impractical vehicle 😭


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I would look for a crate I could fit in the trunk and that she could also fit in. I’m pretty sure you can find one in a similar size to the fabric one. You can cheat by not latching the backseat, but you’ll still need space for her back there obviously.I wouldn’t leave her out of the car in a fabric crate. I’m not a fan of leaving her in the car, especially during protection.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

If you're planning to keep the car for a while, it could be worthwhile getting a crate custom built.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

__





Kustom Krates: Sport Dogs


Kustom Krates makes the finest custom aluminum dog crates out there. Fine craftsmanship and attention to detail go into every custom dog crate we build.



kustomkrates.com


----------



## Lexi GSD (Jan 22, 2017)

Dunkirk said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When we get back to the states I plan on getting a truck or SUV so don’t want to spend an aweful lot on a custom. The cars “technically” my husbands 🤪😉😂.
Lol we’ve got so many crates as it is, it is ridiculous. Airline crate for each german shepherd, wire crate, and this fabric.
I’m hoping whatever vehicle I get one of the airline crates will fit. Those things are nice, big, but nice.


----------



## Lexi GSD (Jan 22, 2017)

Bearshandler said:


> I would look for a crate I could fit in the trunk and that she could also fit in. I’m pretty sure you can find one in a similar size to the fabric one. You can cheat by not latching the backseat, but you’ll still need space for her back there obviously.I wouldn’t leave her out of the car in a fabric crate. I’m not a fan of leaving her in the car, especially during protection.


Yea this sounds like the most logical approach. Most crates on the economy are either hard plastic and too big or these fabric ones.

I’ll probably end up like you said seeing if I can find a wire one in the same size as that fabric one. The PX occasionally has wire crates, but things in the PX generally get swiped up pretty quickly 😂
Actually going to post on the spouses page maybe someone is getting rid of one or maybe they’ll be someone needing a larger wire crate and we can make a trade.


----------



## Lexi GSD (Jan 22, 2017)

Our temporary solution 😂 at least until we get back in the states in 9 months. 
I found someone who traded me this one for my gigantic metal crate I’ve had for several years and haven’t been using. I was also able to find this waterproof covering so it helps keep the sun off and if it’s raining it’ll keep the rain off of her. Added padlocks 🔒 on both the doors just in case she ever got a hair up her ass and decided she wanted to try and escape.
The spot is also perfect because there are trees and bushes blocking the view of the field


----------

